# Diabolus X Type Lager tauschen



## Testonkel (3. Februar 2010)

Bekommt man die Lager einzeln, oder ist das ein Teil mit den Schalen? Was muss ich also genau kaufen? Ich finde keine Explosionszeichnung oder Teileliste.

Danke


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...X-Type-DH-FR-Innenlager-2009-SALE-::6831.html

FÃ¼r 40â¬ bekommst du ein komplett neues. Bei manchen Innenlagern kann man die Lager einzeln tauschen. Aber bis du erst anfÃ¤ngst passende Lager zu suchen und die dann auch nicht wesenstlich billiger sind hast du fÃ¼r paar euro mehr gleich alles komplett neu und alles gut. Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde da nicht lange rummachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Februar 2010)

Man kann da mit gewaltigem Aufwand, technischer Versiehrtheit und und und auch nur das Lager tauschen. Aber das steht mMn in keinem finanziellen Verhältnis.
Ich kenn die Diabolus Lager nicht, aber die Deus und Cadence zur Genüge und rate von daher zum Tausch gegen Shimanolager. Die gibts teils auch einzeln in den Onlineshops.


----------



## blaubaer (4. Februar 2010)

die lager sollten eigentlich einzeln erhätlich sein


----------

